

Help me test 50k simultaneous connections - cd34

If you have a few moments and can leave a browser window or tab open, can you hit http://50k.cd34.com/ and leave it open, even possibly tell a few friends. I'm trying to tune the tcp stack for a project and benchmarking just isn't doing it.<p>IPv6 not supported (socket.io bug that I'm working on).<p>Not collecting any IP/cookie/header/browser stats but am looking at a few TCP parameters.<p>Full code for the project http://code.google.com/p/50000-node-js-socket-io-test/ (all 38 lines, most of the IPv6 stuff not functional)<p>Thanks!
======
flaming-apathy
click-able link =p -> <http://50k.cd34.com/>

------
geuis
I've got 25 tabs open in FF for ya. If I was on my desktop I'd max it all out.
Query: Do you need browser sessions specifically, or would writing a node app
to open a few thousand simultaneous websocket connections help?

